# Demux audio from .mov



## Jetster (Aug 23, 2015)

Its been awhile. I need the audio off a .mov file and can't remember what I used. 

It the audio off my nikon


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 23, 2015)

FFmpeg.


```
ffmpeg -i <input.mov> -vn -c:a copy <output.audio>
```

Problem solved!


----------



## Jetster (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks you refreshed my memory. Audicity+ffmpeg


----------

